# Why is my T curled up in a ball?



## Arthropod (Dec 3, 2010)

I thought it was because she was cold but she remains in that position even when I put her in front of the heater. Do you think its because the heater is dry hot air? Do you think she positions herself like that because its too dry, too cold, or too hot?


----------



## Roski (Dec 3, 2010)

Arthropod said:


> I thought it was because she was cold but she remains in that position even when I put her in front of the heater. Do you think its because the heater is dry hot air? Do you think she positions herself like that because its too dry, too cold, or too hot?


Are the legs scrunced up over its eyes or down under its body? 

Humidity/temperature requrements vary between species; which tarantula are you talking about?


----------



## Arthropod (Dec 3, 2010)

its over her eyes, this is an avicularia and I pour water in her terrarium and I can see condensation forming.


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (Dec 3, 2010)

It's probably a death curl.
It could be very dehydrated or an Old MM.
Look for hooks under the pedipalps, if there you have a MM.


----------



## losct2381 (Dec 3, 2010)

could it be dead is it moving at all


----------



## Arthropod (Dec 3, 2010)

I know its a female, and its not dead. It was just sitting in her tank and I knew the weather was cold so I picked her up (I handle her often and she doesn't display this behavior often) and I put her in front of my heater and she curled up. I figured if it was too hot she would crawl up my arm but she just stood there.


----------



## Salamanderhead (Dec 3, 2010)

Mine did the same thing before it died.


----------



## Roski (Dec 3, 2010)

Arthropod said:


> its over her eyes, this is an avicularia and I pour water in her terrarium and I can see condensation forming.


I asked because a "curl" in the hobby usually denotes "death curl" in which the spider's legs are folded underneath its body. 

It is normal behavior for Avics to rest in the position you're describing, no need to worry. 

I may be wrong but your last post makes it sound as though you are soaking the substrate. While Avics require slightly higher humidity, damp soil is often enough. Keep her at room temperature and don't move her too close to the heater.

Salamanderhead: I assume the OP means the spider is hiding her eyes. Your pic shows a near death-curl, where the spider's eyes are not covered by its legs. Sorry for your loss, all the same.


----------



## xhexdx (Dec 3, 2010)

Roski said:


> I asked because a "curl" in the hobby usually denotes "death curl" in which the spider's legs are folded underneath its body.
> 
> It is normal behavior for Avics to rest in the position you're describing, no need to worry.
> 
> Salamanderhead: I assume the OP means the spider is hiding her eyes. Your pic shows a near death-curl, where the spider's eyes are not covered by its legs. Sorry for your loss, all the same.


This is what I was thinking as well.


----------



## Arthropod (Dec 3, 2010)

Here I took a pic





and ya I just pour water in the terrarium but its not soaked its just damp


----------



## Roski (Dec 3, 2010)

Arthropod said:


> and ya I just pour water in the terrarium but its not soaked its just damp


Does she have a water dish?

Nice pjs


----------



## Arthropod (Dec 3, 2010)

lol thanks, ya she does she gets plenty of water and food, probably excess even


----------



## Stewjoe (Dec 4, 2010)

Mine does that all the time when its scared.


----------



## KoriTamashii (Dec 4, 2010)

Are you disturbing her a lot?

What's the temperature kept at?


----------



## fatich (Dec 4, 2010)

KoriTamashii said:


> Are you disturbing her a lot?
> 
> What's the temperature kept at?


I think he/she disturbs her a lot,because in his/her 3rd post he/she said; I handle her a lot.


----------



## Shimotsukin (Dec 4, 2010)

That picture looks like a rather normal position


----------



## Arthropod (Dec 4, 2010)

but she only goes in it when shes in front of my heater, never otherwise


----------



## Hobo (Dec 4, 2010)

Arthropod said:


> but she only goes in it when shes in front of my heater, never otherwise


So, forgive me for stating the obvious, but how about moving her away from the heater, if it's causing her to "curl" (unless I missed the part why you are unable/unwilling to do that)?:?


----------



## Arthropod (Dec 4, 2010)

because she was cold, its frigid in here


----------



## curiousme (Dec 4, 2010)

Arthropod said:


> because she was cold, its frigid in here


Our living room and music room, where all of our Ts are distributed, are 64 degrees F right now.  I bet you it isn't that frigid and the T is fine temp wise, at least until you put it in front of the heater.  The T is doing what is considered 'pouting' which means(in most instances) that something is stressing it, in some way.  This could be the excessive handling, which IME seems to have an marked effect upon our _Avicularia_ species; and it pretty much shouted at you that it didn't like the heat, so try putting it back in the enclosure and leaving it alone.


----------



## Stan Schultz (Dec 4, 2010)

Arthropod said:


> because she was cold, its frigid in here


Define "frigid." In Houston, Texas (where we're currently staying) "frigid" is anything below 70 F (21 C). In Calgary, Alberta, Canada, "frigid" is freezing or below. Sometimes *WAY* below freezing!

Basically, we need to know a lot more about where you're keeping the tarantula and how you're keeping it. It also would be a good idea to not use poorly defined terms like "frigid," but give actual temperatures, etc. Photos of the cage and its place in the room might help a lot, too.

Lastly, you sound a bit like a newbie, although that may simply be because you aren't very verbose. Perhaps you should read http://people.ucalgary.ca/~schultz/stansrant.html. Pay particular attention to the section on the books. It's important.

We await your reply. Best of luck.


----------



## Leviticus (Dec 7, 2010)

Hello there Stan, nice to see you hanging around. How are things in Texas right now???


----------



## Stan Schultz (Dec 7, 2010)

Leviticus said:


> Hello there Stan, nice to see you hanging around. How are things in Texas right now???


It's actually frosted down here once or twice in the last few weeks. 

On the other hand, we've had the air conditioner turned on almost as many days as not.

Life is tough. 

*I am still wondering where all the tarantula enthusiasts are around here. So far I only know of two or three. Come on people! If you live in the Houston-Galveston area, let's hear from you!*


----------



## Canth (Dec 8, 2010)

Pikaia said:


> It's actually frosted down here once or twice in the last few weeks.
> 
> On the other hand, we've had the air conditioner turned on almost as many days as not.
> 
> ...


I'm in the Deer Park area if you're familiar with it. How'd you like the weather this past weekend? I liked the nice break from frigid temps of 55


----------



## Stan Schultz (Dec 8, 2010)

Arthropod said:


> I thought it was because she was cold but she remains in that position even when I put her in front of the heater. Do you think its because the heater is dry hot air? Do you think she positions herself like that because its too dry, too cold, or too hot?


*Arthropod: You have not responded to my query of a few days ago. Has the tarantula gotten better? Do you still need help? What's happening?*


----------



## Stan Schultz (Dec 8, 2010)

Canth said:


> I'm in the Deer Park area if you're familiar with it. How'd you like the weather this past weekend? I liked the nice break from frigid temps of 55


First, to everyone on this thread: I managed to hijack this thread. Sorry. That was not my intention.

To Canth: Send me an E-mail at schultz@ucalgary.ca.

Enjoy your 8-legged little buddies!


----------



## jebbewocky (Dec 8, 2010)

Pikaia said:


> *Arthropod: You have not responded to my query of a few days ago. Has the tarantula gotten better? Do you still need help? What's happening?*


Arthropod was a troll, and has been banned.  Hopefully the T has gotten better.


----------



## Stan Schultz (Dec 8, 2010)

jebbewocky said:


> Arthropod was a troll, and has been banned.  Hopefully the T has gotten better.


Out of curiosity, and please forgive my ignorance, what is a "troll" and why might it result in someone being banned? In my current state of innocence I've never run across the term used in this way before. If this shouldn't be discussed on an open forum you may contact me privately at schultz@ucalgary.ca.

Thanks,


----------



## jebbewocky (Dec 8, 2010)

Pikaia said:


> Out of curiosity, and please forgive my ignorance, what is a "troll" and why might it result in someone being banned? In my current state of innocence I've never run across the term used in this way before. If this shouldn't be discussed on an open forum you may contact me privately at schultz@ucalgary.ca.
> 
> Thanks,



As far as I know, there's nothing wrong with discussing this publicly, since it's a matter of public record.  And I don't know Arthropod personally, so I'm not commenting on their reputation or anything, just clarifying the action mods here took.

Troll is basically internet speak for "a person who goes to internet forums, and deliberately incites everyone's tempers for the sheer pleasure of riling everyone up."  Basically, they start "flamewars" (internet fights) amongst members, just for the sake of doing so.  Like, for instance, here, there are some topics which are controversial (handling, hybrids, T's feeling pain, T's being able to learn--these are just some examples), and which we, as a community generally shy away from discussing.  Making threads related to those topics, in an inflammatory manner, deliberately, in order to create controversy is trolling.
Now, someone not knowing that is controversial, or knowing it is controversial, but trying to be non-confrontational about it--not trolling.  A big part of it is doing it on purpose, or seemingly on purpose.  Frequent off-topic posting is also generally trolling.

It's just not a nice thing to do.  Most forums have anti-troll terms in their TOS, although they generally don't call it "trolling," because trolling is usually a specific subset of more generally unwanted behaviors.

I'm not sure where the etymology comes from.  There is a specific thread in Chat where the user was banned, with a note from a mod, I'd link to it, but I'm pretty sure that violates the TOS.  I can e-mail it to you if you want, let me know.


----------



## jebbewocky (Dec 8, 2010)

The Wiki article summarizes it quite succintly if my short post wasn't sufficient.

I've also heard it called "griefing" although I think that might be specific to gaming forums.


----------



## Stan Schultz (Dec 9, 2010)

jebbewocky said:


> The Wiki article summarizes it quite succintly if my short post wasn't sufficient.
> 
> I've also heard it called "griefing" although I think that might be specific to gaming forums.


My only previous exposures to the term used as a verb were to describe a particular fishing technique, such as "trolling for bass," or to describe peculiar driving practices as in "trolling for cops" (i.e., driving in such a way - e.g., speeding - as to attract the attention of the police).

And, of course, a "troll" as a noun is a type of ogre living in a cave or under a bridge that terrorizes small children. Today we call them homeless persons!

And lastly, many of us know a fellow, Mike "troll" Dame (with a lower case "t"), who is quite active in the American Tarantula Society; and who, although he may be rather unconventional in some respects (aren't we all - who keep tarantulas as pets - in one respect or another?), has a heart of gold and the best of intentions. (Also, he's one of the photo contributors to TKG3. A tip of the hat to troll!) I count troll as one of my better friends.

Thanks! Now my day isn't a complete loss... I've learned something new!


----------



## Waxen (Dec 9, 2010)

Griefing is not generally used in regards to forums.  Griefing could be an online game equivalent of a forum troll.  They do things within an online game that generally causes other people "grief".  IE spawn camping, friendly firing, hacking, spamming public channels, etc.  Trolls and griefers are generally not the greatest people to deal with in the world we call the internet.


----------



## jebbewocky (Dec 9, 2010)

Pikaia said:


> My only previous exposures to the term used as a verb were to describe a particular fishing technique, such as "trolling for bass," or to describe peculiar driving practices as in "trolling for cops" (i.e., driving in such a way - e.g., speeding - as to attract the attention of the police).
> 
> And, of course, a "troll" as a noun is a type of ogre living in a cave or under a bridge that terrorizes small children. Today we call them homeless persons!
> 
> ...


Glad to help Stan!  I taught you something for once.


Waxen said:


> Griefing is not generally used in regards to forums.  Griefing could be an online game equivalent of a forum troll.  They do things within an online game that generally causes other people "grief".  IE spawn camping, friendly firing, hacking, spamming public channels, etc.  Trolls and griefers are generally not the greatest people to deal with in the world we call the internet.


So, basically, same behavior, different medium.  That explains my confusion.


----------

